# New to the Area...



## ChrisV (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, I just got a Condo at Innerarity and was wondering if there is any fishing done in that area. I have a 22' Kenner that I fish out of and would like to do some fishing around that area.
I am from South Louisiana and fish about 10-12 days a month so I will need to have my addiction feed while on vacation this year(haha), not sure how much time we will spent at the Condo through out the year but im sure it will be a quite a few weeks. I know it is best to hire a Guide and I am not opposed to that, I just like to hear from the local fisherman also.
Contact Info: [email protected]

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Looking at your e-mail...El Paso Pipeline company?


----------



## ChrisV (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, Elpaso Pipeline are you familiar with the company?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Very. I work for Florida Gas.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

What do you do for them?? Offshore? No lines around here are there??


----------



## ChrisV (Nov 27, 2010)

Small world, I work in South LA for Southern Natural Gas. We decided to get a condo and I am going to need to fish while we are up there, just didnt know how good the fishing is in that area.


----------



## ChrisV (Nov 27, 2010)

I work in a compressor station, I am the Automation/Controls guru, I did offshore measurement in the past but the Heli got old everyday.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Compressor station? Been doing it for 26 years. Not a big inshore guy myself. This area doesn't hold a candle to southern LA for inshore as best I can tell. Offshore is good. There are some on here that can certainly help you though...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I responded too slow. I am a meas tech 3. Done a good bit of all of it though. Mech, PL etc... We are fixing to reautomate out facility. In a major expansion now...


----------



## ChrisV (Nov 27, 2010)

I know the feeling , we just finished a 80 million dollar rebuild due to Hurricane Katrina. I did Measurement for some time also, my background has always been electrical/automation. Youre right about Fishing down here is hard to beat.I fish alot , i help a friend out with a guide service on my off time. Took my 8yr.old son out Wed. and we had 50 trout and 5 Reds @ 8:30, hard to beat that.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, chris,
welcome to the forum. sounds like you don't need any help with the specks and reds. great fishing:thumbup:

jack


----------



## ChrisV (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Jack, I have it covered at home just trying to figure out perdido now. I've only been there once but think I am going in December so I will get out on the water and look around.


----------



## ChrisV (Nov 27, 2010)

Downtime, I posted a few pics from this week's fishing trip in my photo album. Trying to figure this forum out, we use one similar called louisiana sportsman.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, chris,
when you want to post some pics, just scroll down when you get into the post reply. you'll see manage attachments. open that, browse, find your pics, select the file, open, upload files. it's that easy.

jack


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good looking box of fish. Your son appears to be having a good time too!


----------

